# Any thoughts USA-NKF Karate



## Gorilla (Sep 17, 2010)

Is USA Karate a good organization?

Has anyone heard of Hiroshi Allen?

My kids are considering doing some training with him.


----------



## twendkata71 (Sep 19, 2010)

The USANKF is a descent venue for competitors in the traditional karate scene. It is a bit expensive. Sensei Allen has a good reputation.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 20, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> Is USA Karate a good organization?


 
The USA-NKF has tried to make things as level of a playing field for anyone who wishes to compete at the local, zone (new addition), or national level.  Basically, they cater to all levels of competition, ranging from the beginner level, all the way to the elite level (advanced people who wish to try out for the national team).  

They offer all types of divisions of competition, including kata, kobudo (long weapons, short weapons, even iaido divisions), and kumite.  Within the kata divisions, there are your regular traditional Karate divisions, as well as the shitei (mandatory) divisions that are used for the national team tryouts, as well as other systems (Korean kata, Okinawan kata, etc).  

Roger Jarrett has done a pretty good job of keeping things together, especially when you consider how much the organization has grown.  

Twendkata is correct, that competition, especially at the national level, can ring up a decent sized tab, but that's where dojo fundraisers can really help things out.  




> Has anyone heard of Hiroshi Allen?
> 
> My kids are considering doing some training with him.


 
Hiroshi Allen is a very talented martial artist.  He's been involved in the martial arts for decades, and really knows his stuff.  He's a good teacher, and isn't afraid to infuse modern idealogies into the traditional Shotokan Karate system.  

His father, Bob Allen, is a top-notch Shotokan instructor, and his mom, Nicki Ikeda, is likewise an excellent teacher.  Quite a lineage, indeed.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 20, 2010)

Grenadier/TwendKata71,

Thanks for your comments.  We will be training with him tonight should be very interesting


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 21, 2010)

My Kids took their first class with Sensei Allen.  It was a good class he is very charismatic.


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> My Kids took their first class with Sensei Allen. It was a good class he is very charismatic.


 
Glad to hear that you enjoyed what you saw.  He's a chip off the old block, when it comes to charisma, and can reach a wide variety of people, ranging from the newest neophyte, all the way to the most seasoned yudansha.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 21, 2010)

My kids are both BB in TKD it was very refreshing to see their eyes light up.  My son had that look in his eyes when he first sparred as a yellow belt 9 years ago.  They both said they liked the feeling of being white belts again! My daughter called it liberating!  They sparred and both got beat rather easily! Shotokan is a completely different thing.   They both felt like they have a new goal.  To be the best they can be in Shotokan.  I am looking forward to watching them on their journey in Karate.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gorilla are you leaving TKD or are you just keeping thing fresh with their training? Are you using this to get better at fast kicks for the new way of sparring in Olympic TKD? Just curious if you was leaving TKD for good.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 21, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Gorilla are you leaving TKD or are you just keeping thing fresh with their training? Are you using this to get better at fast kicks for the new way of sparring in Olympic TKD? Just curious if you was leaving TKD for good.



Absolutely not leaving TKD.  We are enhancing their training.  We are attempting to put a new wrinkle on our TKD strategy.  Sensei Allen thinks that he can help us.  Our initial Plan is to train 4-6 hours a week in Shotokan.

Monday 2 hours Shotokan
Tuesday 2 hours TKD
Wed 2 hours TKD and 2 Hours Shotokan 
Thurs 2 hours TKD
Friday TKD or Shotokan Sparing depending 2 hours
Saturday 4 hours TKD

This is how they will train during the school year and increase during the summer.  About 16 hours a week during school is what they can handle and still maintain 3.5 GPA.

We are early in the process and will see how it goes but they love the class that they took in Shotokan.

If you know my kids they will want to excel in Sport Karate also. We will see if they can do both.  But our initial plan is just to enhance TKD fighting.


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 21, 2010)

Does this mean you will be doing point sparring at AAU now as well?


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 21, 2010)

terryl965 said:


> Does this mean you will be doing point sparring at AAU now as well?



Possibly? We will see how it goes!!!


----------



## Grenadier (Sep 22, 2010)

You might find the USA-NKF point sparring to your liking.  

In a nutshell, techniques that have a greater degree of difficulty, when it comes to scoring, get higher point values.  Thus, a punch to either the head or body, is an ippon, which is worth one point.  A kick to the body is nihon, which is worth two points, and a kick to the head or a strike against a grounded opponent, is a sanbon, which is worth three points.  

Competitors fight to eight points.  

Sweeps and throws are allowed, as long as the performer tries to follow up with a striking technique.  

You'll still get most of your points from your ippon techniques, but at least this scoring method rewards techniques of all types, instead of flat-out ignoring solid punches to the body.  

I've seen a good number of Tae Kwon Do practitioners competing at the regional USA-NKF tournaments, and they do just fine in the kumite divisions.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 22, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> You might find the USA-NKF point sparring to your liking.
> 
> In a nutshell, techniques that have a greater degree of difficulty, when it comes to scoring, get higher point values.  Thus, a punch to either the head or body, is an ippon, which is worth one point.  A kick to the body is nihon, which is worth two points, and a kick to the head or a strike against a grounded opponent, is a sanbon, which is worth three points.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info...My kids seem to be very interested in the contrast between Sport TKD and Sport Karate...They both think that it will make them more well rounded...When they sparred with the Shotokan Black belts for the first time it was a humbling experience...They have allot to learn in this type of fighting...My kids are very goal oriented and the challenge of learning a new sport and having to work their way up is very motivating...My Daughter is going from being one of the Top Sport TKD (2 DanBB) practitioners in her weight class(Fin) in the country to just another White Belt in the Shotokan class....  This is testing her EGO but she is enjoying the experience....I think that this will increase Charlie\Kymberly's maturity level as Martial Artists. 

An Extra added bonus Sensei Allen is a Red Belt in TKD which gives him a background in my kids base art... I think that it will make it easier for them to relate to him.


----------



## Gorilla (Sep 28, 2010)

Last Night was my kids 4th Class they did KATA for the first 45 min with Sensei Nikki Ikeda from my understanding one of the top female practitioners of Shotokan Karate in the world and Sensei Allen's mother.  It was a great honor for Charlie and Kymberly to be instructed by her.   After the class she came over to me and said that your children have great Discipline and Focus and she really enjoyed teaching them. Of course that was a proud moment for an already proud Dad. 

The rest of class was sparring tech training.  My kids are really learning allot and not surprisingly allot of what they are learning is going to be a big help in TKD Sparring.


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 8, 2010)

My kids now have 2 months of Shotokan/Sport Karate training under their belts and have thoroughly enjoyed the experience with Sensei Allen.  This weekend they attended a 2 day seminar with Sensei Hideharu Igaki a former USA-NKF national coach.  So far our Karate experience has been first class.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 9, 2010)

Glad to hear of it.  

Sensei Hiroshi Allen has access to a wide array of folks, both inside, and outside the Shotokan system, that can offer many good insights into training.  I'm pretty impressed at what he has been able to accomplish, at his relatively young age.  

Are your kids coming up for belt exams any time soon?


----------



## Gorilla (Nov 10, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Glad to hear of it.
> 
> Sensei Hiroshi Allen has access to a wide array of folks, both inside, and outside the Shotokan system, that can offer many good insights into training.  I'm pretty impressed at what he has been able to accomplish, at his relatively young age.
> 
> Are your kids coming up for belt exams any time soon?




He has not discussed that yet...They have been training in his advanced class...It will be interesting to see how he will handle their rank advancement.  It is totally up to his discretion.  He is a very impressive instructor.


----------



## Martin h (Nov 14, 2010)

Grenadier said:


> Competitors fight to eight points.



Minor correction, the fight goes on until someone takes the LEAD by 8 points. 
The point score can go into double digits as long as neither fighter gets 8 points more than the opponent, and the time does not run out.


----------



## wayneshin (Dec 1, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> Is USA Karate a good organization?
> 
> Has anyone heard of Hiroshi Allen?
> 
> My kids are considering doing some training with him.


 

Im new to this forum and quite interested in this and the related threads. I wouldnt mind an update on how you feel the cross training is benefiting your kids. 
I am from the other side of the street. My three children all compete at elite level in WKF karate. My eldest (17) won the WKF World Cup this and I have often wondered if there would be much to learn by cross training in Taekwondo esp as her kicking is not currently her biggest strength.


----------



## Gorilla (Dec 2, 2010)

wayneshin said:


> Im new to this forum and quite interested in this and the related threads. I wouldnt mind an update on how you feel the cross training is benefiting your kids.
> I am from the other side of the street. My three children all compete at elite level in WKF karate. My eldest (17) won the WKF World Cup this and I have often wondered if there would be much to learn by cross training in Taekwondo esp as her kicking is not currently her biggest strength.



I think that it would greatly benefit your kids the best Example of this is Christophe Pinna 






What is your location I could possibly refer you


----------



## wayneshin (Dec 5, 2010)

Gorilla said:


> I think that it would greatly benefit your kids the best Example of this is Christophe Pinna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Agree. ChristopherPinna had great kicking skill. It seems the Europeans especially are kicking more and more. 
I'm in Melbourne, Australia so might be a bit far away.


----------



## Gorilla (Dec 7, 2010)

Australia has some pretty good Olympic TKD Fighters...You might want to check around.  I think that it would greatly benefit your son.


----------

